
Amazon Alexa Can Now Detect Smoke Alarms Or Glass Shattering and Notify You - rexbee
https://www.cnet.com/news/alexa-guard-goes-live-lets-your-echo-listen-for-trouble-amazon-home-security
======
rkagerer
I was mildly OK with Alexa as it uses keyword watching to only stream phrases
to the server which it recognizes (correctly or incorrectly) as commands.

Does putting it in Guard Mode ("Alexa, I'm going away") stream audio
constantly, or have they integrated the new detection triggers locally on the
device?

Any simple to use services or router mods for monitoring traffic sent to
proprietary services like this and catching unusual activity patterns/spikes?
(eg. like that encountered by the guy whose Google Home had a hardware bug
making it stream all audio 24/7)?

